# Tarpon



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Any good amounts of tarpon coming through yet?


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

saw some on Thursday at pcola pier and heared they were at panama city yesterday


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are just now getting started


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Big schools or singles?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

decent schools


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

I fished sunday till midday tuesday this week and caught two kings and and 8 spanish over 4lbs all on cigs at navarre and pcola also saw plenty of tarpon large schools some 10 to 30+ in a school anywhere from 60-100lbs probably in the mornings around 7 or 8:30ish is when I seen the schools


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I choked two different tarpon two times each on monday morning and then a school of about 30 came through and ate everyone around 12


----------

